# devils lake



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

Moved to devils lake last summer and just looking for some people to hunt with. I currently have a spread of 600+ sillosocks and a four arm rotary and 4 single speaker ecallers. Plus layout blinds and a wheeler. If ya wanna hunt just send me a pm


----------

